# Rusian Olives



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Yep, I'm about the same way. I about wreck when gazing at Sourwood blooms as I'm going down the road.


----------



## 2Tall (Apr 18, 2010)

I am the same never really thought about the blooms but with the bees I find myself checking them out all the time.I even seem to do this on vacation though my family does not seem to share my interest that much.

2Tall


----------



## luigee (Nov 3, 2009)

Russian Olives are invasive in parts of the Southwest, so they are no longer sold in our area, but I have seen bees on the older trees that remain.


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

I just planted 4 russian this year in south carolina they are coming along nicely


----------



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

They have been declared noxious weeds in Wyoming. Good luck getting rid of them though- they pop up everywhere along the rivers, canals, and ditch banks.


----------



## Moccasin (May 18, 2010)

The Russian Olive blooms longer than our basswood trees, and every bloom seems to be covered with honeybees. The basswood seems to be favored more by the native bees. I think Russian Olive is one of the best nectar plants. It bears a wonderful small fruit. It's not a weed to me.


----------



## luigee (Nov 3, 2009)

Moccasin,

The bees love the Russian Olive. As far as I know the fruit is not eadible by humans, or is it? I've always wondered if "Olive Oil" could be extracted from these olives so that at least they are good for something.

You may want to check with your state and see if they consider the Russian Olive invasive in your state just to be safe..


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

we have them along the river banks and canals here. i don't think they would make good olives but the town squirrels enjoy them.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Lots of Russian Olives around Farmington NM. My bees seemed to really like'em!!!


----------



## luigee (Nov 3, 2009)

bhfury said:


> Lots of Russian Olives around Farmington NM. My bees seemed to really like'em!!!


Yes. If I remember correctly, your neighboring town of Aztec, NM has literally been taken over with these trees . They are everywhere and pushing out the local native trees and plants, which the bees and local pollinators also like.

I think as beekeepers we need to do some research and think about what we introduce into the environment. There are plenty of trees and plants that bees like that are not invasive..but that's just me. I know not everyone thinks that way.


----------



## Bee Kid (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not sure how the Russian Olive population is everywhere else but here in Montana we love them. We wish we could buy some of them to plant but they're considered an invasive species so we can't buy them. Around here everything eats Russian Olives. I've seen deer stand way up on their back legs to get to the leaves. The birds love eating the little olives and the cows and horses eat them too. We have our shelter-belt lined with them as a wind break plus I walked past a Russian Olive tree that was in bloom and being a newbie thought there was a swarm of bees in it because of all the bees that were in just that one tree!  

~Bee Kid~


----------

